# Back again



## alexi7

OK, after a red one and 2 black ones, finally back with a V6 been unable to drive due to an achilles injury for a year ! Then I get self isolation.. bloody women..


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome back to MK1 ownership, looks very nice (but most do) except those red center caps spoil the wheels.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome back to MK1 ownership, looks very nice (but most do) except those red center caps spoil the wheels.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, not my choise and one of the things I'll change once I fit the new wishbones,


----------

